# funny feeling in stomach



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Does anyone else get a weird feeling in your stomach that feels like your stomachs about to growl but its doesnt? Thats how mine feels alot, like its a hungry feeling, but it'll feel like that even if I just ate dinner. I can't really explain it, but you know how your stomach feels right before it growls when ur hungry, kind of heavy and empty at the same time? Haha sorry I know I'm being a little vague, but its a weird feeling thats sort of hard to describe.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes, I get that. I used to mistake it for hunger and eat! Not a great idea. Does anything happen after the "growling"? Sometimes nothing else happens, sometimes I run for the restroom!


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Mine feels like I'm pregnant again (Im not) and little one is moving around ! Very odd also it make some lovely noises and alot of rumbling ! I suppose its just part of the IBS as your body processses it all.


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

I can relate to all of you.I always say that there is someone living in my stomach.My stomach is always making noise, I have a question. Does anyone else ever have this? When I am having a BM and I am pushing (sorry) I can hear a funny gurgling noise on my lower right side it is really weird. It sounds like water running. ShannonIBS-D


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

I get the same kinda feeling too.. and it really does feel like im hungry and I too sumtimes make the mistake of eating... !!! And as for the comment Shannon made, yes I too hear a noise, but I think mine is more on the left lower side - cant be too sure tho thinking about it







Also with the noise I sumtimes can feel alittle rummbling feeling where the noise is coming from - I took it as air passing thru.. I could be wrong


----------



## Missing Work (Oct 10, 2003)

I get the rumbling and gurgling as well, and I too sometimes EAT and then I feel really (too)full, because I wasn't hungry afterall. I have noise when I am in the restroom too, mine is usually on the lower left side, and it does feel like a baby kicking. I look 5 months pregnant now anyway, ever since this IBS started.


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

Sorry but after reading the post I have come to realize my noise is on the lower left. Guess I got confused, until this morning in the bathroom.ShannonIBS-D


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, I get this horrible starving feeling which is so cruel as you rush to stuff your face and then feel a lot worse. I look about 5 months' pregnant (especially in these particularly tasteful blue jogging bottoms!!) and have a horrible crampy pain in the left side just under the rib cage. Any ideas? Am new to this site but thank goodness there are a bunch of fellow sufferers.Best regardsSue


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

I USED to have all of those feelings too... I've seen that IBS has a great link to Pancreatic disorders (Diabetes or Hypoglycemia). In my case, it was hypoglycemia. It is normally for the stomach to produce gurgling noises and feel rumbly (known as borborgymi), but when the blood sugar is low then the feeling is greatly exaggerated. I used to obsess about food every 2-3 hours to avoid the piercing pain that was associated with the gurgling. Proteins helped but only temporarily. I ended up completely elliminating it in 5 weeks with a natural supplement. Email me with questions if you like: paul###mclellans.net


----------



## MelissaAnn83 (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a gurguling in my lower abdomen also! But I find that I get this gurguling when I am C, and when I try to force it(sorry).. I get AWFUL pains in my abdomen, it literaly feels like someone is stabbing me w/ a knife. Luckily it doesn't happen that often, but once is too often... feel better!


----------

